# Tappan



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

wondering how the bass are hitting fished two weeks ago and did ok with 3 fish nothin special. all around 8 fow. any one getting them deep?


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

It took 14lbs to win the 10hp tourney on Sunday.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well fished a night turny there this past sunday. 13 pounds won the turny only managed little over four. had personal best SM thou and second biggest fish at 3lbs and 9 ounces. dont know what one it but picked the small mouth up with black spinner in 6 fow.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I was on Tappan last Wednesday 6a-12p and my buddy and I had no luck. We caught one lm a piece, mine was just under 14". Both were super shallow right against the bank. We started shallow when we got on the water and had no luck so we tried deep with nothing there either. Didn't catch anything until we went back against the bank for a stretch. A couple guys at the ramp said they had about the same luck and only got bit shallow like we did. Tough fishin


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Anyone know what it took to win the 11p-7a tournament saturday night>?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

10.8 to win lock ten club event on sat


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kickinbass said:


> Anyone know what it took to win the 11p-7a tournament saturday night>?


11.3

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

